# Worried about a cat outside



## MissCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello all!

I am concerned about a cat that keeps coming round. She is very friendly and loves to be stroked. .
She is extremely run down, thin and dehydrated. 
She also looks pregnant!

I have been letting her come in for food. I know my neighbour has too.

She has a collar on though, with no contact details on.
At first, i didnt want to interfere. Incase she has a problem that she is getting treatment for or something?

But the more I see her, the worse I feel everytime I open the door to let her back out.

Her fur feels rough and dirty. You can feel each indiviual disc when you rub your hand down her back.
Her hip bones are so pointy. 

Should I just keep her in next time she comes around?

I dont have money for the vets. 
I will hopefully see her today. If and when I do, I will get a photo.

7catsand2dogs - I have thought of Cats protection as help. If anybody knows jow helpful these may be - or any others. Please let me know.


Thanx in advance


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MissCat, if you wouldn't mind giving us a general idea of where you're located, it might help in figuring out options for you!
I know with what you told me, this little cat is in desperate need! It sounds like she was starving before you and you neighbor started feeding her...
Very very sad.
Hopefully Some of our Rescuers here will have some good ideas!


----------



## MissCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry. I never even gave my location a thought!!
I am in Tyne and Wear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Why not call Cat's Protection?


----------



## MissCat (Aug 23, 2013)

I have sent them an email 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Perhaps you could ask neighbors to help with care (food, $$$, etc.). Post "found cat" signs around where you live and if there is a classified ad site like we have in the US (Craigslist) you can post a "found cat" ad there, too. Someone may be missing their pet. Poor baby - she is just trying to survive and needs basic care and nutrition....but you know this.


----------



## MissCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes we have one of those. I will post an ad up. Thank you. Me and my next door neighbour are helping her out. I will ask about, but I dont think the others would help. Ill never know unless i ask though!

Next door has a cat flap so always accessible. I let her in if i see her. I also leave stuff outside.

Thanx for your help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

